# Help trimming out half wall railing



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Pictures do not come up.


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

Now both pictures should work...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to have to make a compound cut on the long piece so the tip comes out even with the end of the wall.
Then cut tiny end piece for the cap on the end.
I'll see if I can find a picture of how to do it.


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks a bunch. I have a 12" dual bevel slider, so the angles shouldn't be much of an issue... hopefully

Pictures would be really helpful... I'm just not picturing it in my head correctly yet....


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

While this isn't the same application or trim, the same principle will apply. Keith Mathewson, one of the finest stair builders I know wrote an article in THISisCarpentry.com with this illustration. You will need to cut a pie shape transition piece something in the same nature as the illustration below.


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

So to make the turn I will have to use 3 pieces?


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is what I am looking for I think.. But it seems to me the part labeled "custom profiled return" is actually taller in height than the run of trim coming down the stairs....


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

This:










I can't for the life of me figure out these angles..


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You can do that but the custom profile trim will have to be hand made as it will be taller than the trim on the rake.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's more common to see cove moulding or 1/4 round used, not window casing for what your doing.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

we always used casing for half walls. shoe or quarter round would have fell in the gap above the drywall.


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

Joe - That's what I was thinking.. but because of my lack of being able to cut straight, I was forced to use something larger. As DannyT said... 1/4 round wouldn't cover the gap in some areas. :/


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

Alright guys, I think I figured out a solution. A little ghetto.. but it looks OK... I'll post up some pictures once I get it nailed up in a bit...


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

Like I said.. a little ghetto fab.. But, it got the wife's stamp of approval, and that's all that matters in this house


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

casper129 said:


> Like I said.. a little ghetto fab.. But, it got the wife's stamp of approval, and that's all that matters in this house


It is a little wide for my taste but it looks fine and if mama is happy you got it made.


----------

